# Which substrate (original, I know!)



## Ken Loach (9 Mar 2017)

Would like to hear your thoughts on all-in-one substrates for a planted Fluval Flex 34L tank? This will be a lo-tech build with "easy" plant species and I intend to keep small Tetras and shrimps and a Nerite.

I like the look of Seachem Fluorite Dark and CaribSea Eco Complete and a trusted local aquarium shop recommends TMC Nutra Soil. 

This will be my first tank since the 70's and I'm looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## Ken Loach (12 Mar 2017)

So, overwhelmed with replies and advice, I chose TMC NutraSoil.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Mar 2017)

Hi Ken
Welcome to the UKaps!
Yes it can be a tad slow on replies....I've never used TMC NutraSoil so cant comment on this particular substrate!
I've had a quick search and seems you have made a good choice!
I usually use Colomba Flora Base or Tropica  now for planted tanks....although I have used Seachem Flourite Gravel/Sand in the past with good success growing various Crypts and Sagittarius Subulata!  
Why not start a journal!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Vandal Gardener (12 Mar 2017)

Alright Ken,

Liking your moniker   I hope you don't mind me chiming in with all my two post experience but would say that I'm a tropcia fan all the way.  Haven't used their soil or powder products yet but the under the substrate stuff is top notch.  My trigon was planted approx. 10 years ago and has gone through all sorts of incarnations in that time with all sorts of plants.  I've gone from PMDD to Walstad-esque styled tanks and its stood the test.  I had tried soil at the very start and was put off doing it again when I had to move the aquarium.  When it emptied the soil bottom stank like sewage (well not quite but you get the drift) and I still to this day have horrors about the aroma.  I think my community of snails would've helped turn it over with hindsight but it put me off and I went to tropica.  What I would say tho is get some greenhouse screening (I think) fine mesh to go over that before substrate if you use cause any time I up root any plants with decent root mass it's pea soup so only do it if essential and on water change days.

Sorry it seems I'm full of slaver today 

ETA point of my post was if you use the tropica under the substrate stuff you can buy cheap gravel sand etc according to taste - maybe just me but some of the ADA gravels seems to me just buying gravel in an ADA bag!  Apologies if offends anyone not my intention


----------

